# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  I need a Russian Teacher in St.Petersburg

## miracle

Hi All, 
I want to have 1 to 1 Russian Lessons. I am at the beginner level. So i need a Russian teacher (also must speak English too to communicate). I will take the lessons at my home and I live at metro pionerskaya. Those who are interested please send your offer and price including your comminication info to me by email. email: umuttt80@hotmail.com

----------

